# Besatzmenge für meinen Angelteich



## Guido (7. Januar 2004)

Ich brauche mal einen Rat: Und zwar habe ich zusammen mit meinem Haus auch ein Grundstück mit Angelteich erworben. Der Teich hat 1300qm ist an der tiesten Stelle 3m Tief und im durchschnitt 1.80m tief. Er hat keinen Durchfluss und ist ein Grundwasserteich. Der derzeitige Besatz besteht aus einigen Karpfen sowie Graskarpfen und Karauschen. Nun zu meiner Frage: Welche Besatzmenge verträgt mein Teich nach dem Abfischen. Nach meinem Wassertest hat der Teich ein gute Wasserqulität. Also wer kann mir einen Tip geben bezüglich der Menge und der Arten. 
Danke Guido


----------



## muddyliz (7. Januar 2004)

"Gute Wasserqualität" ist eine zu ungenaue Angabe. Das müsste man schon genauer wissen:
- Carbonathärte (wichtig für die Fruchtbarkeit eines Gewässers)
- Bodenbeschaffenheit
- Temperaturmaximum im Sommer (bzw. Schattenlage/ Sonnenlage)
- mögliche Zuflüsse (z.B. über Regenrinne)
- vorhandene Unterwasserpflanzen
Erst wenn man diese Parameter mit einbezieht, kann man sich über Besatzmaßnahmen Gedanken machen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Trout killer (7. Januar 2004)

*21570552*

Hi
Wenn der Teich so wie du sagst grundwasser hat würde ich mal es mit Forellen vesuchen da sind 50kg nicht teuer wenn die forellen im durchschnitt 450 -500 g wiegen hast du ja dann einige davon oder????????? Wenn du sie groß fütterst kannst du sie ja beangeln und Räuchern viel Spaß beim Besezen

GRüße TRout killer




Ps:Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## hkroiss (7. Januar 2004)

Nachdem der Teich keinen Durchfluss hat, wäre ich mit dem Forellenbesatz eher vorsichtig. Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen ähnlichen Teich, der (leider) zur Gänze in der Sonne liegt.
Im heurigen Jahrhundertsommer erreichte das Wasser auch schon mal 32 Grad und mehr.
Dies ist auch einigen Karpfen zu heiß geworden.
Wichtig ist auch der Sauerstoffgehalt, den Du nicht unterschätzen darfst.


----------



## Guido (9. Januar 2004)

Der Teich ist zu zwei dritteln von Bäumen umstanden und hat daher einigen Schatten glücklicherweise fällt fast kein Laub rein. Pflanzenbewuchs ist so eine Sache bis auf einige Seerosen ist nicht viel zu sehen ich denke das die Grasskarpfen den rest kurz halten. Der Teich hat durchweg sandigen Grund. Zur Carbonathärte, Deutscher Härte usw. habe ich die Werte leider nicht mehr im Kopf, gemäß beiliegender Tabelle war aber alles gut. Sauerstoff habe ich nicht geprüft. Falls im Sommer der Wasserstand zu weit fällt kann ich über eine Feldbewässerung Wasser einleiten. In diesem Sommer waren es einmal 700m3. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit diesen Angaben mehr anfangen. Mit Dank im vorraus Guido


----------



## muddyliz (9. Januar 2004)

Dann rate ich dir von Forellen ab. Besatzvorschlag: Hauptsächlich Schleien, eventuell einige Karpfen (die machen aber viel Dreck), höchstens 1 Graskarpfen, 3-4 Silber-/ Marmorkarpfen (die fressen die Schwebealgen, da wird dein Teich nicht so grün). Am Anfang keine Raubfische, höchstens wenn sich die Schleien gut vermehren 1 Zander.
Übrigens: Für geräucherte Schleie lasse ich jede Forelle links liegen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Guido (9. Januar 2004)

Was ist mir Rotaugen und anderen Weissfischen hat jemand Erfahrung mit Störbesatz ist das möglich?
Danke Guido


----------



## Knobbes (9. Januar 2004)

Hi Guido, 
ich würde zuerst 50 kg  oder mehr Laichreife Rotfedern eisetzen und wenn diese sich dann nach 2 Jahren so vermehrt haben, Würd ich  mal 4 Zander mit jewils 5 Pfund einsetzen, sollten halt 2 Männchen und 2 Weibchen sein.Kannst ja bei der Fischzucht kaufen.
Die Zander vermehren sich super, solange keine Hechte drin sind.
Dann hast du nach ein paar Jahren ein super Zandergewässer.Forellen kannst du dann auch noch einsetzen, aber die müssten dann etwas grösser sein.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## C.K. (9. Januar 2004)

Ich denke dieser Beitrag ist in meinen anderen Forum: Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung, besser aufgehoben, darum verschiebe ich es mal dahin! Vieleicht findet sich dort noch der eine oder andere der einen guten Vorschlag zum Besatz macht.


----------



## Guido (12. Januar 2004)

Gut die Fischarten habe ich nun Zander, Schleien, Rotaugen-federn, Silberkarpfen ein paar Forellen. Aber welche Gesamtmenge verträgt mein Gewässer und was ist mit STören? Danke Guido


----------



## Knobbes (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Guido,
Störe wären sicherlich auch interessant, aber da kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus, da sie aber auch Würmer und so Zeug fressen, wären diese nicht so als Räuber für die Weissfische anzusehen, erst wenn die Störe grösser sind.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei dir, willst du dein Gewässer gleich auf Gesamtmenge besetzen, oder den Bestand heranziehen regelt sich dann von alleine nach ein paar Jahren?


----------



## THD (13. Januar 2004)

Hi Guido,
habe deinen Beitrag leider erst jetzt gefunden.
Mit Salmoniden wäre ich wegen des Grundwassers vorsichtig, Grundwasser hat (fast) keinen Sauerstoff.
Störe kann man in alle Gewässer einsetzen, in denen auch Karpfen wachsen, nehmen etwas mehr tierisches Futter.
Störe nicht zu klein kaufen, die haben die dumme Angewohnheit
auf dem Rücken schwimmend das Ufer nach Oberflächenfutter abzusuchen, werden dann leichte Beute von Amsel, Katze, Reiher u. A.
Mein Besatzvorschlag: Moderlieschen, Bachforelle, Zander und sonst gar nichts (evtl. Grasfisch, Marmorkarpfen)

Gruß THD


----------



## arno (13. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich kenne einen ausgebaggerten Teich mit Sandboden in dem es eine eigene Regenbogenforellenpopulation gibt.
Habe selbst ca. 20 cm große Forellen gefangen und der Besitzer sagt, er habe so kleine nicht eingesetzt !
Der See hat auch nur Grundwasser!


----------



## muddyliz (14. Januar 2004)

@ THD:
Moderlieschen sind zwar gutes Futter für Jungzander, aber wenn die Zander größer sind vergreifen sie sich an den Forellen. Weshalb also einen Edelfisch als Zanderfutter verwenden. Das ist doch Humbuk. Dann lieber Rotaugen, Rotfedern oder Schneider (die laichen übrigens gut in meinem kleinen Teich) als Zanderfutter.
@ Guido:
Du musst Folgendes bedenken: Im Schnitt hat jeder Fisch eine Futterverwertung von 1 : 4, d.h., wenn du Schleien oder Rotaugen besetzst, legen diese pro 4 kg Futter 1 kg zu. Besetzst du aber z.B. Rotaugen und Zander, dann legen die Zander pro 4 kg Rotaugenfutter nur 250 Gramm zu, nämlich 1/4 von dem, was sie an Rotaugen fressen (also 1/4 von 1/4 vom Rotaugenfutter). Ich wäre also an deiner Stelle zurückhaltend mit Raubfischbesatz, davon höchstens 1 Exemplar, damit die sich nicht vermehren können, und nur als Gesundheitspolizei. Ein benachbarter Angelverein hatte in seinem Teich (30 x 25 m) nur einen Hecht, und der hat drei Jahre lang alle Jungkarpfen gefressen, es waren nur noch große drin, drei Jahrgänge Jungkarpfen fehlten komplett.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## THD (14. Januar 2004)

Hi muddyliz,
deinen Einwand möchte ich nicht kommentarlos stehen assen, er stimmt, wenn man mit zu kleinen Forellen besetzt, setze man aber ca. 20 cm Forellen nach sollte nichts passieren, vorausgesetzt man nimmt alle paar Jahre mal die größten Zanden, so ab 70 cm raus, das mit den Moderlieschen, Forellen und Zandern funktioniert bei einem Kumpel gut, allerdings klappts nicht, wenn andere Futterkonkurenten (die größer werden) den Moderlieschen das Futter streitig machen. Auch schaffen Forellen Weißfische nicht über ca. 12 cm.
Ich find recht gute Kombination, die aber nur klappt wenn keine anderen Fische die sich vermehren können im Wasser sind:
- Futterfisch nur Moderlieschen, vermehren sich sehr gut, da kein anderer das natürliche Futter wegfrisst, das mit der Deckung für die Moderlieschen ist richtig.
- Forellen fressen Moderlieschen
- Zander fressen Moderlieschen, vermehren sich
Klappt wie gesagt nur wenn sonst nichts reinkommt (aale wäre noch möglich), sind Barsche, Rotaugen, Brassen im Wasser verlieren die Forellen ihr Futterpotential nach kurzer Zeit.
Gruß THD
p.s. Stimmt, Schneider ist ne Alternative zum Moderlieschen, gibts bei uns aber fast nie zu kaufen.


----------



## Knobbes (14. Januar 2004)

@THD,
das stimmt schon, das sich die Moderliesschen besser vermehren. Aber mit Rotfedern als Zanderfutter müsste es doch auch gehen. Oder?
@muddyliz
Der Hecht ist eingrosser Räuber, da glaub ich schon, das er die kleinen Karpfen wegfrisst, der Zander dagegen, bekommt sein Maul nicht soweit auf, deswegen kann er die Jungkarpfen nur bis zum Sommer vom ersten Jahr fressen, danach sind die ihm schon zu hochrückig.
Also der Karpfen würde sich dann trotzdem im Teich vermehren.
@Arno
wenn sich die Regenbogenforellen von alleine vermehren, ist das ein Zeichen, das das Waser- und das Futterangebot top sind.


----------



## THD (14. Januar 2004)

Hi Knobbes, 
zu den Rotfedern möchte ich dir nur eingeschränkt recht geben,
du empfiehlst 50 kg laichreife Rotfedern (die schon zu groß sind, dass sie ein Zander nimmt), ich bin kein Experte, aber ich denke
eine laichreife Rotfeder wiegt ca. 200 gramm, dann setzt du über 200 Fische ein, bei 1300 qm kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das natürliche Futteraufkommen von den Großen Rotfedern aufgebraucht wird, die Schlussfolgerung daraus ist dass für die Brut wenig da ist, und von der soll ja der Zander leben.
Auch scheint der Teich mit max. Tiefe von 3 m und durchschnittl. 1,8 m tiefe nicht optimal für Rotfedern zu sein (hängt aber viel vom Pflanzenaufkommen ab) (übrigens für Moderlieschen auch nicht so gut geeignet), Schneider oder Lauben ginge auch noch.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich ne Futterfischart nehmen, die nicht so groß wird, das sie der Zander nicht mehr fressen kann.
Wahrscheinlich ist der Besatz mit Laube, Moderlieschen oder Schneider paralell optimal.

Zum Beitrag von Arno: Ich hege massive Zweifel, dass sich die
Regenbogenforelle bei uns fortpflanzt, gelegentlich wird das mal berichtet - stimmt aber (fast) nie.

Grüße THD


----------



## THD (14. Januar 2004)

Verbesserung:
Zum Beitrag von Arno: Ich hege massive Zweifel, dass sich die
Regenbogenforelle bei uns fortpflanzt, gelegentlich wird das mal berichtet - stimmt aber (fast) nie.

Damit meine ich natürliche Fortpflanzung.
THD


----------



## Knobbes (15. Januar 2004)

@THD,
das stimmt schon, das die Rotfedern dann zu gross für die Zander sind, aber wenn du mal die ersten 1 eventuell 2 Jahre keine Raubfische drin hast, dann haben die Rotfedern sich super vermehrt, und  dann kannst du die Zander einsetzen, die dann ein super Nahrungsangebot haben. Sie fressen die kleinen bis mittelgrossen Weissfische, die grossen bleiben dann übrig um sich zu vermehren und von der Brut werden ja auch nicht allle gefressen.
So hatte ich das gemeint.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## THD (16. Januar 2004)

Hi Knobbes, dein Vorschlag mit den Rotfedern klappt auch, man muss halt kontrollieren, dass nicht zu viele große Rotfedern vorkommen.

THD


----------



## Guido (21. Januar 2004)

O.k. soweit so gut also Rotfedern als Zanderfutter, meine Grundidee ist den Teich nach möglichkeit komplett leer zumachen und dann über Jahre einen Bestand aufzubauen, die Frage ist nun wieviel Grundbesatz im ersten Jahr, welche menge welcher Sorte Fisch.??

Danke ansonsten für die Beiträge

Guido


----------



## Knobbes (21. Januar 2004)

Hi Guido,

Da dein Teich ungefähr 26,5m auf 27 m auf 1,80m ist, muss ich meine Angaben vielleicht etwas korrigieren.
Aber die Idee, das du denn Teich komplett leer machst, ist relativ gut.Die Grasskarfen würde ich wieder einsetzen, allerdings nicht mehr wie 15 Stück  bei 80 cm. 
Wie gross sind die bei dir?
Den ein oder anderen Karpfen kannst du auch wieder zurück tun. Aber nicht viele max.8 Stück bis 4 Pfund. Mit 
den Karauschen ist das so eine Sache, die sind zwar super als Köderfische, aber die grösseren bekommst du dann nicht mehr raus, deswegen tät ich die ganz draussen lassen, oder einen  kleinen Köderfischteich noch anlegen, hab auch einen, der ist nur 90 cm tief, und in den letzten 10 Jahren sind mir da nur einmal über Winter ein paar Fische kaputt gegangen, kommt allerdings immer auf deine Wohngegend an.

Deswegen würde ich so vorgehen.
ich würde zuerst 50 kg oder maximal100 kg Laichreife Rotfedern einsetzen und wenn diese sich dann nach  1  Jahr so vermehrt haben, Würd ich  das Jahr darauf mal 4  bzw. 10 Zander( kommt darauf an, wieviel du aussgeben willst, oder ob du die irgendwo fangen kannst, bei 10 Stück müssten mindestens die Quote 8 zu 2 oder umgekehrt sein) mit jewils 5 Pfund einsetzen, sollten halt 2 Männchen und 2 Weibchen sein.Kannst ja bei der Fischzucht kaufen.
Die Zander vermehren sich super, solange keine Hechte drin sind.
Dann hast du nach ein paar Jahren ein super Zandergewässer.Forellen kannst du dann auch noch einsetzen, aber die müssten dann etwas grösser sein, so ab 1kg ca. 30-50 Stück.
Ich hoffe ich hab dir jetzt geholfen,aber sag mir bitte noch wieviel grasskarpfen du jetzt drin hast.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

